# Milking tiger snake on channel 9 news.



## abnrmal91 (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone else see the segment on channel 9 breakfast show this morning. Tim from the Australian reptile park was doing a talk and milking a tiger snake. It may be on their website.


----------



## traceylee (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh damn, I missed it.
I had a quick look on their site but couldn't find it. maybe it will be uploaded soon.


----------

